# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Cấp đổi hộ chieus qua đường bưu điện

## greencanal_20

*hồ sơ cấp đổi hộ chiếu qua đường bưu điện.*

*Các thủ tục cần thiết để được cấp đổi hộ chiếu nhanh qua đường bưu điện :*


_1 tờ khai đề nghị gia hạn, bổ sung, sửa đổi, cấp đổi hộ chiếu phổ thông (theo mẫu TK2 của Cục Quản lý XNC)__.__3 ảnh mới chụp (cỡ 4x6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, phông nền màu sáng)__Hộ chiếu cần đổi (hộ chiếu cũ)._
  Ngày 31/7, Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh, Bộ Công an cho biết, để từng bước cải tiến thủ tục, tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho công dân trong việc nộp hồ sơ đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu, được sự đồng ý của Bộ Công an, Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh đã trao đổi thống nhất với Tập đoàn Bưu chính - Viễn thông Việt Nam về cách thức phối hợp chuyển phát hồ sơ và trả kết quả cho những công dân đề nghị cấp đổi hộ chiếu qua đường bưu điện.
   Theo đó, kể từ ngày 15/8, những công dân Việt Nam ở trong nước đã được cấp hộ chiếu phổ thông, nay có nhu cầu cấp đổi hộ chiếu mới do hộ chiếu cũ hết trang, hết hạn sử dụng chưa quá 12 tháng, hoặc tuy chưa hết trang, hết hạn sử dụng nhưng có nhu cầu cấp đổi, có thể gửi hồ sơ và lệ phí qua bưu điện, đồng thời đề nghị chuyển trả kết quả tại nhà riêng hoặc tại bưu điện nơi đã nhận chuyển hồ sơ.
  Hồ sơ đề nghị cấp đổi hộ chiếu gửi qua đường bưu điện gồm: 1 tờ khai đề nghị gia hạn, bổ sung, sửa đổi, cấp đổi hộ chiếu phổ thông (theo mẫu TK2 của Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh); 3 ảnh mới chụp (cỡ 4x6 cm, mặt nhìn thẳng, đầu để trần, phông nền màu sáng); hộ chiếu cần đổi (hộ chiếu cũ).
  Người có nhu cầu cấp đổi hộ chiếu có thể đến Phòng Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh Công an tỉnh, thành phố hoặc Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh tại Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh, Đà Nẵng đề nghị cung cấp tờ khai (theo mẫu TK2, miễn phí), hoặc tự in theo mẫu trên trang web của Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh hoặc tại các bưu điện cơ sở.
  Sau khi kê khai không cần có dấu giáp lai ảnh và xác nhận của thủ trưởng cơ quan nơi làm việc hay Trưởng Công an phường, xã nơi thường trú (hoặc tạm trú). Người đề nghị cấp đổi hộ chiếu muốn gửi hồ sơ qua đường bưu điện thì liên hệ với bưu điện nơi gần nhất để ký hợp đồng dịch vụ ưu tiên chuyển phát hồ sơ về Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh, đảm bảo chuyển phát hồ sơ được nhanh chóng, an toàn.
  Khi ký hợp đồng chuyển phát hồ sơ, người đề nghị cần nộp cho bưu điện một khoản lệ phí hộ chiếu theo quy định của Bộ Tài chính (200.000đ/quyển) để bưu điện nộp cho Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh theo quy định (không để lẫn tiền lệ phí vào bì hồ sơ).
  Ngoài lệ phí hộ chiếu nêu trên, người đề nghị phải nộp cho bưu điện tiền cước phí dịch vụ gồm: cước phí chuyển phát hồ sơ, kết quả và cước phí chuyển tiền lệ phí theo quy định của bưu điện (cơ quan bưu điện sẽ cấp biên lai thu cước dịch vụ này).
  Những vấn đề liên quan thủ tục ký hợp đồng, cước phí dịch vụ sẽ do nhân viên bưu điện nơi ký hợp đồng hướng dẫn. Sau khi nhận hồ sơ do bưu điện chuyển đến, Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh sẽ xem xét giải quyết và trả kết quả theo thời hạn quy định (chuyển trả người đề nghị qua bưu điện đã ký hợp đồng).
  Trường hợp được cấp đổi hộ chiếu, Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh sẽ chuyển đến người đề nghị hộ chiếu mới và hộ chiếu cũ (hộ chiếu cũ nếu còn hạn và còn trang trắng sẽ đóng dấu hủy).
  Trường hợp không được cấp đổi hộ chiếu, Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh sẽ chuyển đến người đề nghị công văn thông báo lý do không cấp đổi, kèm theo lệ phí hộ chiếu người đề nghị đã nộp.
  Người dân nếu còn điều gì chưa rõ và cần giải thích thì có thể liên hệ với Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh theo các số điện thoại 04.8260922 (Hà Nội) hoặc 08.9201701 (TP Hồ Chí Minh). Hoặc có thể gọi tới greencanal theo số 01266200333 hoặc 0437245292 để được giải đáp
  Tuy nhiên, cách thức nộp hồ sơ, nhận kết quả nói trên chưa áp dụng đối với những người đề nghị cấp hộ chiếu lần đầu; đề nghị cấp lại hộ chiếu đã hết hạn trên 12 tháng, cấp lại do hộ chiếu bị mất, bị rách nát, hư hỏng; người đề nghị bổ sung, sửa đổi nội dung trong hộ chiếu.
  Những trường hợp này vẫn trực tiếp nộp hồ sơ tại Công an tỉnh, thành phố hoặc Cục Quản lý xuất nhập cảnh theo quy định trước đây.

----------


## thanhlamtrantn

cảm ơn về bài viết

----------


## thanhvannt90

mình sẽ tham khảo

----------

